# nds-card shipping time?



## vswifty (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey all, Recently bought a gateway card from nds-card. I went ahead and picked up their highest shipping which was the $23 UPS express, I didn't see any times on it though.

Has anyone else had any experience with nds-card and shipping times? Especially with the $23 option?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 4, 2015)

Their site says 2 - 5 business days. You can't count the day the item shipped, and you can't count Saturday or Sunday since the item shipped via UPS. If it doesn't arrive this week, contact them.


----------



## vswifty (Feb 4, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Their site says 2 - 5 business days. You can't count the day the item shipped, and you can't count Saturday or Sunday since the item shipped via UPS. If it doesn't arrive this week, contact them.


 
Ok, So since it hasn't shipped yet it wouldn't come tomorrow, Thursday and Friday are "optimal" so if anything I should expect it maybe Monday?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 4, 2015)

Well, in that case, it will probably ship tomorrow, and you can't count that day. So although Friday is possible, it's most likely you'll see it around Tuesday or Wednesday next week.


----------

